# Feeding



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys I was just wonting to be prepared before I get my per of clown fish later this.
After I have add them to my main tank.

When and What should I feed them to start with?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Can you find New Life Spectrum pellets near you? It's a quality pellet food my clowns loved when I had them. Feeding once a day should be plenty.


----------

